

Database Concurrency Control – Scheduling Problems - sandcrain
http://blog.dancrisan.com/intro-to-database-systems-concurrency-control-scheduling-problems

======
dgomez1092
It would be useful to understand these transactions. I myself would like to be
able to find data sources to test this information off of. With the different
schedule hierarchies apply to an unstructure dataset and an RDBMS systems like
Hadoop. I don't believe that memcache can solve this Load Balancing issue when
it comes to querying transactions in a serial manner?

